# Please pray for Chad



## olcaptain (Jul 17, 2016)

Chad has hit a very low spot in the road. Many of you have been praying and it means so much to our family. Lauren (Our Daughter and Chad's sister ) posted this last night:

Please say a prayer...

Do you ever have days you want to quit? What about when those days turn into weeks and those turn into months and then years? Have you ever been so over it that you say irrational things and cry when normally you can keep it together? They say cancer wears on a person. And what's worse is what the treatment can, for some people, do to your body and eventually your mind. Sickness is all encompassing...it's mental, physical, emotional, and spiritual. When one of these is off, it effects the other three. When all four are off, your whole life is out of balance. Disaster is knocking at your door...every single day. 

All of this said, my brother needs your continued prayers. For his physical healing, yes, but tonight we are asking prayers for his emotional state. He's beyond discouraged. He continues to be sick from the ulcers...throwing up, nauseated, tired, and to be honest, just  never feels good. He's been back to work on light duty, but has to leave more than he stays. 

If you know him like we know him, you know he's one of the strongest and hardest working men God has ever created. He's not a perfect man, and doesn't claim to be, but that's not the point of this post. The point is, he is over it. He's down, discouraged, low, and it's heart wrenching. When he's like this, he has a tendency to push people away. He wants space and he wants quiet. So while we can't gather to pray in his living room, we can gather in ours. And in our churches. And in our cars, at work, wherever you are and you think of him, please pray for God to move on his heart and in his life. We are praying for miraculous things over him.

He needs us to believe, because right now, he doesn't and he can't. 

Thank you, and may God bless you for loving my brother and our family like you do.


----------



## teebert (Jul 17, 2016)

Captain and Lauren, it would be an honor to pray for Chad once again.  Although I've never battled this illness, I've seen a glimpse of the awful place I call the "pit" where there is no hope and you dispair of life itself.  I pray for Chad's physical healing and that he might be lifted up out of the pit of dispair he finds himself in.  Psalm 71:20
In the mighty name of Jesus,

Tom


----------



## riverbank (Jul 17, 2016)

Praying for y'all


----------



## cumberland (Jul 17, 2016)

I pray for emotional peace for  Chad. I have been in an emotional "pit" before and it helps having people praying for you.  You can only get out through gradual little steps of healing and faith.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Prayers sent to Chad and family.


----------



## NugeForPres (Jul 17, 2016)

Praying for him, Cap.


----------



## Worley (Jul 18, 2016)

*Chad*

We will pray for the big fella this week in our prayer time at work, and at home..God bless all of you, indeed a special family...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 18, 2016)

praying for y'all sir. i hate cancer. i truly do.


----------



## JJhunts (Jul 18, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> praying for y'all sir. i hate cancer. i truly do.



Praying


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2016)

Prayers for Chad, Capt.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 18, 2016)

FERAL ONE said:


> praying for y'all sir. i hate cancer. i truly do.



As a survivor myself so do I. 

The family, and especially Chad, is in my thoughts, Cap. 

I know you guys have an awesome support network setup for him, but if he needs someone else to talk to point him in my direction.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 18, 2016)

Prayers for all.


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks to all! Chad just had a CT scan and is awaiting results. He will let us know asap.


----------



## Padderatz (Jul 18, 2016)

May God Bless


----------



## swin (Jul 18, 2016)

Continued prayers


----------



## jigman (Jul 19, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 19, 2016)

Chad is back home. "They said everything looks normal as they should with his ulcers. No new holes. They told him to come back whenever he is hurting like that in the future and not to push through it."

Thanks to you all for your love and concern.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 19, 2016)

Continued prayers!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 19, 2016)

with the heavy hand of God upon His heart shelter Him with love and peace in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2016)

Captain,

I didn't see this thread until now as I was on vacation last week in Florida and returned home Saturday and then  left again Sunday morning and I am visiting Blue Ridge/Blairsville until tomorrow morning.

Just know that my Prayers are continuing to be sent up on behalf of your entire family.


----------



## cmriner (Jul 19, 2016)

Praying for our father to give Chad the strength to invite all  support from family and friends.. And for the continuous  strength to square off with this terrible disease, so he can stand victorious after kicking its butt in the last round. Though I've never met with Chad or his strong loving and super supportive family. I consider myself a friend of the family and will continue checking in on updated post. Praying heavily for you to Get well brother !!!


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jul 20, 2016)

I will tonight brother.


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 20, 2016)

Written by our daughter Lauren this afternoon........

***Update on Chad***

Chad was admitted to the hospital yesterday due to terrible pain and continued nausea and sickness. The GI team and oncology team were called in to come up with a plan.

Step 1 was to scope his stomach and get a better idea of what was going on. It showed that the bottom portion of his stomach was "dead" with no blood flow. This is also the portion that is covered with the ulcers and causing him so much pain.

Step 2 was to develop a plan. For the surgeon at Wellstar Douglas to get with Chad's previous surgeon to figure out the best course of action.

Step 3 will be surgery. It is tomorrow (Thursday) at 2:30 at Wellstar Douglas. It will be performed by Dr. Tony Griffith. The idea is to go in and remove the dead portion of Chad's stomach (about 50% of it) and then reattach it. As with every surgery there are risks, so please pray specifically that the pancreas will not be affected and that there will be no leaks. The surgery will take about 3 hours and he'll be at the hospital until at least Monday or Tuesday.

Steps 4 and beyond...we are not sure. There are no guarantees. For Chad it seems there is always something going on. There is constantly something he has to work through, deal with, and recover from. So many times during times of struggle we ask why? Why God? Well...the Bible tells us why!

In Romans 3:3-5 it says "Not only so, but we also glory in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; perseverance, character; and character, hope. And hope does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us."

See...hope isn't free. Not living hope. This is NOT hope like "I hope he's gonna be ok", this is living hope like "No matter what...God is still God. We believe He has a plan. We trust Him and praise Him in the wins and in the losses." According to Romans suffering ultimately produces hope. Living hope. We will choose to take God at His word and claim it as truth. We can hope because we have hope and because He IS hope.

I don't have to tell you how much I love my brother. How special he is to our family. How badly we want him to get well, eat food, beat cancer, and live the rest of his life seeking and serving the Lord. That is our prayer. That every day count and that you all see a little bit of Jesus in us along the way.

Thank you for your continued prayers. We so appreciate you being a part of his story!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 20, 2016)

Prayers sent for a successful procedure.


----------



## kirby999 (Jul 20, 2016)

Continued prayers for Chad . And thank you for the scripture . Kirby


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 21, 2016)

***UPDATE ON CHAD***

He is out of surgery and Dr. Griffith was positive and full of good news. He said Chad had a perforated ulcer pushing into his pancreas, and he had no doubt this is where the pain was coming from. He had to remove 3/4 of his stomach because of all of the damage and lack of blood supply.
He also inserted a stomach tube (not sure of technical term) that will allow him to come off of TPN feedings. This will eventually allow him to begin chemo sooner than expected.

Bottom line. He should feel better and find some relief IMMEDIATELY upon waking up. He will possibly begin liquids tomorrow and then go from there. It's a "wait and see" type of plan. One which Chad is very accustomed to. 

Please pray that he will not get pancreatitis. Doc is hopeful he won't, but let's join together and pray! Please also continue to pray for his healing...body, soul, mind, and spirit. 

Our cups runneth over. Our God is faithful...and tonight we are praising Him for answered prayer and for GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 21, 2016)

Praying for you Chad.   May God pour his blessings on you and the family!


----------



## cmriner (Jul 21, 2016)

Glad to hear the good news !! 
Praying each and every day , that Chad will get better .


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 21, 2016)

That's def positive news.  God Bless Mr. Chad.  What an incredibly tough man!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Good deal.. Continued prayers


----------



## Milkman (Jul 21, 2016)

Praying and praising


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 22, 2016)

Chad has been on the move and looking great. He's walked around the block a few times a lot straighter and a lot faster than they anticipated him moving. We even got a surprise visit from his boss. They have just started him on his first feeding through his new tube, which will last for the next 24 hours. Things are progressing well and his body is responding as they hoped.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 22, 2016)

That's encouraging!


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 23, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> That's encouraging!



It certainly is!!


----------



## injun joe (Jul 23, 2016)

Continued prayers that the doctors are right! Great news for the toughest guy I know.
Any prognosis for going home? I know staying in the hospital is wearisome.


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 24, 2016)

injun joe said:


> Continued prayers that the doctors are right! Great news for the toughest guy I know.
> Any prognosis for going home? I know staying in the hospital is wearisome.



Hopefully home by Wednesday


----------



## pine nut (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you Lord Jesus for your blessings, your forgiveness, and your mercy.  We are all lost with out you.  We praise you today for the blessing of your guidance of the surgeon's hands and their minds for the successful diagnosis and healing of Chad.  Lord we also ask for your continued blessing of successful treatment of his cancer.  We give you praise and honor and ask your forgiveness for all our sins.  Thank you Jesus . Amen


----------



## 61BelAir (Jul 25, 2016)

Praise God for the good news!!


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 26, 2016)

Tuesday AM:

Chad's blood count is down and his fever has been spiking through the night. They will be taking him down to the OR soon to do a scope to see what is causing these problems. He will then go to ICU for at least one night. Please continue your prayers this morning for Chad.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 26, 2016)

Dang, Cap, here's to figuring it out and getting it licked. If anyone can do it, it's Chad.


----------



## riverbank (Jul 26, 2016)

Continued prayers from mine to y'alls. Keep your head up sir


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 26, 2016)

Tuesday 2:15 PM

Chad is in recovery. The surgeon had to go back in and close off a pin hole leak that was causing the pain and infection. Everything went well. Chad will be in ICU for a day or two but will hopefully see a big improvement soon. Thanks as always for your continuous love and prayers!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 26, 2016)

olcaptain said:


> Tuesday 2:15 PM
> 
> Chad is in recovery. The surgeon had to go back in and close off a pin hole leak that was causing the pain and infection. Everything went well. Chad will be in ICU for a day or two but will hopefully see a big improvement soon. Thanks as always for your continuous love and prayers!



Most excellent.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jul 26, 2016)

Sure glad they found that quickly.


----------



## FMBear (Jul 26, 2016)

Definitely a great thing they were able to find that quickly.  Prayers always!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2016)

Captain,

I just read the updates from last week and this week for now.  I am sending up Prayers again tonight for Chad's recovery and to all of your family members and friends involved in this journey.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 26, 2016)

Cap...praying for Chad on a speedy recovery. Chad's definitely blessed to have such caring people in his life whether he knows them or not.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Glad to hear they found what was wrong so quickly!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 27, 2016)

Just seeing this. Praying for Chad, the family and the Dr.'s

Hang in their Chad and give Him all the Glory!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Continued Prayers


----------



## smitty (Jul 27, 2016)

Prayers to Chad ,he"s quite the  fighter !


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 30, 2016)

Good Morning!

  Many of you are keeping up with Chad’s Journey on Facebook while others are not. My intention is to simply keep you updated so that you will know what his status is in order to know how to pray for him. If you feel overwhelmed or saturated with our updates and would like to be removed from my list I completely understand. Just let me know and I will drop you like a red hot scalpel.

These two tidbits were shared yesterday along with the photo of Meredith, Chad and me……

“Progress seems slow at times but God is so faithful! Chad is getting better each day! Please continue your prayers! We love you all and thank you for your concern!!!!”







And then last night’s news…………………….

“Great Report from the Hospital tonight!!!
Chad's Consonants are waking up.............and so are his Bowels!!!!”

As always, we thank you all for your love and prayers. Hopefully, Chad will come home soon!


----------



## swin (Jul 30, 2016)

Great news still praying


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, that is great news.  Most certainly an important step forward.


----------



## lampern (Jul 30, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Horns (Jul 30, 2016)

Great report


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 30, 2016)

Prayers Sent,...


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 31, 2016)

Written by our daughter Lauren tonight:

Sunday evening update:

His color looks great. His pain has eased some. He's going to the bathroom more. They are going to do a CT scan with contrast tomorrow to make sure everything is holding. They may take the draining tube from his nose tomorrow and could remove the draining tube from his stomach as well. Each day they are removing more and more tubes, which is a plus because as you have read he has SEVERAL!!! He's very ready to go home, and if he continues to improve he could get discharged sometime this week...but no guarantees. 

Please continue to pray for his healing and his spirits...it's been and will continue to be a long road! Pray also for mom and Meredith as they work together to make sure he's never alone! We believe!


----------



## 61BelAir (Jul 31, 2016)

Praying for more good reports like this and for strength for the whole family.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 1, 2016)

My Prayer's and thoughts go out to all of you..Chad you are in the Lords hands and he has blessed you..Get well soon, you have so many that are praying for you..Things can only get better with faith..


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 2, 2016)

Monday 

Due to the swelling in the area of Chad's stomach surgery they were unable to do the scan as planned today. Once again, we were disappointed but certainly not defeated.

  Thursday is now the target date for this scan, the removal of some staples and possibly the removal of some of the goodies and machines hanging from what I call his "Tree."

  Three steps forward and two steps back is still one step toward the finish line. His color and swelling are both much improved and overall things are going well considering they removed 2/3 of his stomach less than two weeks ago. 

  A doctor came in today and remarked as to the # of people who are following Chad's case and supporting him. He was pretty impressed. While he is being impressed, our family is simply thankful. We are thankful for our friends and family but we are even more thankful to know that we serve a God who holds the whole world (including Chad) in His hands. We love you all and we appreciate every kind word and prayer offered up on Chad's behalf! Stay tuned......


----------



## Worley (Aug 2, 2016)

*Chad*

That picture is amazing after what Chad his been thru, that looks a warrior if I have ever seen one.  From our family to your know u are often in our thoughts and prayers.  God be glorified in this battle!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 6, 2016)

Just arrived at the hospital. Chad looks so much better than he did several days ago when I was here! Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## riverbank (Aug 6, 2016)

Good to hear ! Continued prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2016)

Prayers continue for Chad.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 6, 2016)

olcaptain said:


> Just arrived at the hospital. Chad looks so much better than he did several days ago when I was here! Thanks for your prayers!



That's awesome!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 8, 2016)

Monday update (Three weeks tomorrow in the hospital).. Wellstar Douglas Room 244

 They will scope Chad on Thursday. We were hoping they could work him in tomorrow but there is no room on the schedule and they really want Dr. Osborn to do it. Drains are outputting less and less (which is a good thing). He's sleeping well and has no hiccups today. We find ourselves thankful today for good news. Thank you for your continued love and support!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 10, 2016)

After being in the hospital this time for over three weeks my wife Ramona writes……

  Look who has no NG tube and is waiting on his first tray of clear liquids to take by MOUTH!!!!!! We are praising God for His Mighty Hand of Healing, Love, Grace, Mercy and Faithfulness!!! Thank you all for standing by us, praying for and with us and your true friendship!! You played a gigantic part in this part of our victory!! We love you and appreciate all you have done for us!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 10, 2016)

That's is most certainly great news!!!.  Bless Mr. Chad!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 10, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> That's is most certainly great news!!!.  Bless Mr. Chad!



Amen Bro!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 10, 2016)

Continued prayers


----------



## buckspotter (Aug 11, 2016)

*Just Prayed for Chad*

Thank you for sharing this battle with us.  Your incredible faith is a real testimony to the rest of us.  Surely God is using this to minister to others in your time of need.  My family will continue praying for Chad.


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Mere words cannot adequately describe my feelings this morning. My heart is simply overflowing with gratitude first of all to God who in His mercy, has seen Chad through yet another major surgery. I am also thankful and humbled by the prayers and acts of kindness from our MANY friends and acquaintances . I am thankful for Ramona who as far as I'm concerned, sets the standard for Motherhood and Wifehood.

Bottom line is this: CHAD IS SCHEDULED TO BE RELEASED TODAY AND AFTER 3 1/2 WEEKS RAMONA IS COMING HOME!!!!J


----------



## riverbank (Aug 12, 2016)

Awesome news sir. Continued prayers.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 12, 2016)

olcaptain said:


> Mere words cannot adequately describe my feelings this morning. My heart is simply overflowing with gratitude first of all to God who in His mercy, has seen Chad through yet another major surgery. I am also thankful and humbled by the prayers and acts of kindness from our MANY friends and acquaintances . I am thankful for Ramona who as far as I'm concerned, sets the standard for Motherhood and Wifehood.
> 
> Bottom line is this: CHAD IS SCHEDULED TO BE RELEASED TODAY AND AFTER 3 1/2 WEEKS RAMONA IS COMING HOME!!!!J



Yes sir!  That's is truly great news.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 12, 2016)

Glad to hear more good news. Take heart in the good deeds God does for us.


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 13, 2016)

I knew Chad was feeling better when he walked out of the hospital yesterday with a nurse on each arm Thanks to all of you for your prayers. Please continue as the journey against Cancer continues.......


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 25, 2016)

I was asked earlier today for a "State of the Union" address so I will copy and paste it here:


  Chad is doing better. At 228 lbs he is down a bit from his normal 290-295. He has half a liver, 1/3 of a stomach and a portion less of his intestines since we started this journey 2 yrs ago. 

He remarried his ex wife this past Sunday afternoon. Their daughter started college at Ga Southern this year. Their son is married and has a 10 month old daughter which makes Chad a 40 year old grandfather and me an almost 64 year old great grand &#55357;&#56832;

He still has a small cancer spot on his liver and they are going to begin chemo again on Sept 2 through his port. He will have a treatment every other week for a while and then reevaluated.

Today is my 43rd Wedding Anniversary.

That's where we are. And you?? 
______________


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats on the wedding anniversary, sir.  That's awesome.  My wife may drown me before we make it to 10 years! Kidding of course, that's very inspiring!

Glad to hear of Chad's reunion as well - nothing better than LOVE, that's HIS intentional desire for us all to experience while here!

Will continuing praying for Mr. Chad and his upcoming chemo!  Hoping that they can get the last bit this time.

James -


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 25, 2016)

congrats on your anniversary ....

and know that we continue to pray for Chad and your family ...


----------



## GAGE (Aug 25, 2016)

That is some great news, congrats to everyone of you all!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. Your prayers and comments have been an encouragement!


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations on your anniversary!   That is quite an accomplishment.    Congratulations to Chad and his wife on getting remarried.   And to the whole family on the new baby!!    

We'll keep praying that they get the last of the cancer.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 10, 2016)

10/10/16

Update on Chad written by our daughter Lauren and of course, posted with Chad's permission:
.............

Sometimes no news is good news, and sometimes no news is simply when a person finds herself struggling to find the words to share.

Many of you have asked how Chad is doing. Your love and prayers have never ceased while still (and understandably) your heart and mind wonder how his recovery is going. When there will be an update. What's next for this man who has fought so hard. 

An ongoing joke in my house is how when someone asks "how are you" and we then robotically reply "fine, how are you?" Chris jokes and says one day he hopes someone will just be honest and say...terrible. And you? However...we really do this out of respect for the other person. We know they don't reeeeeaaaally want to hear the ins and outs of our horrible day. Week. Month. Life. We usually just tell them what they want to hear. We also do this because we don't want to disappoint the ones who are asking. We feel like we always have to have a good report, it's just easier for the other person to digest. We don't want to say anything that may dampen someone's faith, or worse, their hope.

To be honest, physically, my brother isn't fine. He's sick. They aren't sure at this point what exactly is going on. **Side note: His stomach is feeling good and he is able to eat though!!!** They say it could possibly be his current chemo regimen that is contributing to him not feeling well. While his doctors are currently working together to find the best care for him, they are all confident of one thing...he will be on chemo indefinitely. It's contained in his liver as far as we know, but unless there is a miracle, his cancer is here to stay. 

But God...right? I would be remiss if I stopped with the above post, so I won't! As much as I (along with so many others) prayed for Chad's physical healing, for me (and our family) it went deeper than that. So much deeper. We wanted a miracle of miracles. Here is what I told God...and probably even several of you...I just want Bubu to get it. To see in himself what I see. To see past himself. To see and become the man God wants him to be. To find a church home. To desire the things of God. I want him to love and be loved. I want someone who will give until she has nothing left, and for him to want to do the same for her. I want him to care...about things that matter. About other people. About making a difference. Yes...we prayed for a spiritual, emotional, and mental miracle to take place in Chad's life, and you know what? It did. God delivered. And big. I watched it unfold. Step by step...day by week by month. Through set backs. Through wanting to quit. Through being done...God performed this miracle. He healed his heart, his marriage, and his family. He showed him who HE was and who he could be. And what's more? He's not done. 

I wrote a post several years ago about cancer picking the wrong guy on this one...well it's the truth. We got some very realistic news that we didn't want. He's experiencing some sickness that he didn't expect. Cancer has taken him on a ride he never signed up for. But God. He does not change. Nor does our view of Him or love for Him change. His wife...she won't quit. His kids...they won't quit. His parents...they won't quit. His sister and her family...we won't quit. We are asking you, our FB family to do the same. Don't quit. Keep praying. Keep asking. Keep loving. Keep encouraging. Keep on keeping on. You are difference makers. Know that to be true. This ride has been like a roller coaster...but one thing remains...God has not and will not leave or forsake. There is grace upon grace and we are believing God for a miracle...well...another miracle. We will keep you posted in the coming weeks on his progress. As always, thank you for standing in the gap.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, so well said on so many levels.  God bless the Mr. Chad and the family!


----------



## beanutputter (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, inspiring! A true lesson in finding the best in the worst. Prayers sent.


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Prayer sent, and Bless be the power of the Lord! Capt. I am a better man just meeting you and Max.


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 6, 2017)

It has been awhile since I posted about Chad’s status but I was recently asked. We appreciate everyone’s prayers. He is doing much better and this is his current stance:

 “Although Chad is till taking Chemo through his port every other week he is better than he has been in over a year. He is even back at work (Drives a forklift) and his weight is up to round 245. He normally weighs 285-290 but he looks better and feels better than he has felt in a long, long time.”


----------



## CQueen (Jan 6, 2017)

To God be the glory! Thank you, Captain, for posting this update.  I have wondered often how things are going while lifting your family in prayer.  It is good to hear that, while the battle is ongoing, you have been blessed with a good period.  Praying for continued healing and blessings for all of you.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 6, 2017)

Great news.

To all including myself:

 We all need to think of the journey this family has been on. There are too many more in this same situation. We don't understand why cancer chooses someone.

We all need to look at our lives and try to see the glass as half full no matter our situation. Everyone of us is just a phone call away from possibly hearing news we do not want to hear. Count your blessings and give thanks to God.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2017)

olcaptain said:


> It has been awhile since I posted about Chad’s status but I was recently asked. We appreciate everyone’s prayers. He is doing much better and this is his current stance:
> 
> “Although Chad is till taking Chemo through his port every other week he is better than he has been in over a year. He is even back at work (Drives a forklift) and his weight is up to round 245. He normally weighs 285-290 but he looks better and feels better than he has felt in a long, long time.”


awesome report horace. god is good.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 6, 2017)

That's awesome news for Mr. Chad! So good to hear this news as I had not seen anything in a while.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 6, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> Great news.
> 
> To all including myself:
> 
> ...



Ihunt said it well.   We will continue to pray and give thanks.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 7, 2017)

X2 sir


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 14, 2017)

Please continue to pray for Chad. I received this from him earlier today:


"My tumor markers have gone from 300 to 600. They have also found three new spots on my liver. She is going to add the Avastin to my Chemo today."


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 14, 2017)

Truly sorry to hear this today, Captain.  And most certainly will pray for Mr Chad.  His journey has been, is and will continue to be such an inspiration to me.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 14, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers for Chad and family


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 14, 2017)

Prayers from my house.

Keep fighting Chad.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 14, 2017)

Prayers for Chad and your whole family.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. I hope to one day meet you all and thank you personally for your love and prayers.


----------



## PopPop (Feb 14, 2017)

I am saddened by this news, I think of Chad everyday. As for my house, we are praying.


----------



## kirby999 (Feb 14, 2017)

Continued Prayers Captain . ?????? Kirby


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 14, 2017)

Continued prayers for Chad and family


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 7, 2017)

From Chad today:

Update.....We were hoping I would be able to start back chemo this morning after we met with Dr. McDonald, but we've got a couple of new hiccups this morning.

My white blood count has dropped even more this week. It's too low to do chemo again today and I've got a hole in my eardrum.My ear was hurting this morning, so we asked if I needed to see my primary doctor due to me being prone to infection. When dr. McDonald looked in my ear she found a lot of infection and a hole that's been there for quite sometime, she said. She's starting me on a round of antibiotics and she's referring me to a NEW ENT &#55357;&#56908;...

They are also staring me on a daily injection of a white blood cell booster to help me get my numbers back up. Once those are stable, she will decide whether she needs to back down from the current strength of chemo I am receiving or keep it like it is for another round once my blood count is back in the 1000 range. Right now it's down to 500 from 600 last week. She doesn't want to reduce the strength of chemo if she can avoid it.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 7, 2017)

What a fighter!  Yes sir, Mr. Chad.  It's inspiring to read that and to witness what strength he's showing - and there's only ONE who can provide such strength!  In HIM.  Mr. Chad you have my upmost admiration.  God Bless buddy.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 8, 2017)

Tmpr111 said:


> What a fighter!  Yes sir, Mr. Chad.  It's inspiring to read that and to witness what strength he's showing - and there's only ONE who can provide such strength!  In HIM.  Mr. Chad you have my upmost admiration.  God Bless buddy.



Speaking of fighting....Chad continues to work driving a forklift 30-40 hrs per week. Cancer isn't for Sissies.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2017)

olcaptain,

My continued Prayers are being sent for Chad and your entire family.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 8, 2017)

olcaptain said:


> Speaking of fighting....Chad continues to work driving a forklift 30-40 hrs per week. Cancer isn't for Sissies.



Wow.  That's incredible.


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 8, 2017)

olcaptain said:


> Speaking of fighting....Chad continues to work driving a forklift 30-40 hrs per week. Cancer isn't for Sissies.



Prayers for continued mental and physical strength for Chad, but especially for his spiritual strength to stay up there.  

It's sad to think how many people in excellent health sit around and draw a disability check while good people with issues keep on keepin' on because they are responsible adults.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 8, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> Prayers for continued mental and physical strength for Chad, but especially for his spiritual strength to stay up there.
> 
> It's sad to think how many people in excellent health sit around and draw a disability check while good people with issues keep on keepin' on because they are responsible adults.



Often times it starts with how we're raised.... And I'd say Mr. Chad has been blessed to follow the lead of a pretty good Captain  for certain!


----------



## creation's_cause (Mar 9, 2017)

Praying for Chad now!


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 9, 2017)

Tmpr111 said:


> Often times it starts with how we're raised.... And I'd say Mr. Chad has been blessed to follow the lead of a pretty good Captain  for certain!



I have to agree with you there.   Good job Captain (and wife).


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 14, 2017)

Just in this AM from Chad!

"White blood cell count is high enough to do chemo today!
Even gained some weight. Up to 240 lbs. God is good!"

(Keep in mind that Chad did weigh 290)


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 14, 2017)

olcaptain said:


> Just in this AM from Chad!
> 
> "White blood cell count is high enough to do chemo today!
> Even gained some weight. Up to 240 lbs. God is good!"
> ...



 Great News!


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 14, 2017)

Continued prayers and thankfulness for the good news.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 14, 2017)

Continued prayers from here as well.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome news!


----------

